# ça bouge



## la fée

Comment traduire en italien "ça bouge"?
Qu'est-ce que cela signifie? Merci!!! Vous pouvez aussi m'expliquer en français le sens de cette expression... si vous préférez! L'important pour moi c'est de comprendre quand on peut l'employer,,,


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E' fondamentale che tu scriva:
- la *frase originale intera*
- * la tua  traduzione *
e ci dia qualche informazione a proposito del *contesto*,  grazie 

Cosa  significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?


----------



## la fée

Nessun contesto, purtroppo! E' il titolo di un manuale di lingua francese in uso nella scuola secondaria di primo grado...
Io ho spiegato ai miei alunni che è un'espressione usata per dire che qualcosa procede bene o che c'è aria di novità, di cambiamento...


----------



## matoupaschat

la fée said:


> Io ho spiegato ai miei alunni che è un'espressione usata per dire che qualcosa procede bene o che c'è aria di novità, di cambiamento...


Hai ragione ma la seconda proposta mi piace di più in questo contesto.


----------



## la fée

Merci, Matou!


----------

